# Coisa



## Amarello

Estimados amigos,
Quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con el significado de "*coisa*" y, para ello, indico dos frases en las que aparece.  Mil gracias de antemano
Amarello
 
1)    Voce é uma *coisa* mesmo, né?
 
2)    Que droga que é essa aquí. Esse aquí é o trabalho mais mal feito que eu já vi na minha vida. Você trata de arrumar essa…., essa *coisa.*


----------



## Makumbera

Mesmo eu sendo falante, no meu dialeto eu nunca vi o exemplo 1.

Mas o 2 eu sei sim:

Nesse sentido, "coisa" é algo sem valor, sem importância. 
Aqui no Brasil usamos "troço" tambem nesse caso do exemplo 2. Veja o significado de acordo com o dicionário online _priberam_:


troço         |          s. m.1ª pess. sing. pres. ind. de  troçar
                                             troço


do ant. Fr., Cat. ou Prov. _tros_

s. m.,  trocho;
pedaço de madeira;
pedaço de estrada, etc. ;
corpo de tropas;
porção de pessoas destacadas para um serviço;
grupo, rancho;
seção de um trabalho;
Bot.,  caule de planta como o talo da couve galega;
Brasil,  gír.,  coisa que não presta;
traste velho;
qualquer objeto cujo nome não interessa, não se sabe ou não se quer mencionar;
coisa;
negócio.


----------



## Amarello

No sabes cuánto te agradezco, Makumbera.  Tus comentarios y orientación son muy valiosos.
¡Muchas gracias!
Amarello


----------



## Makumbera

De nada, Amarello. 

Agora, temos que esperar alguém que explique o exemplo 1. Também gostaria de saber...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

O caso 1 é bastante comum no Brasil, Makumbera! Eu não saberia explicar direito, mas é quase como uma interjeição. Por exemplo, quando alguém comete algum erro, uma pessoa exclama: _Você é uma coisa mesmo, né?!._

Com certeza alguém mais habilitado saberá explicar melhor do que eu.

EDIT: Também pode ser usado de uma maneira mais carinhosa, digamos assim. Por exemplo, seu namorado te compra um presente caríssimo que você tinha insistido que ele não comprasse por causa do preço. Você diria, então: _Você é uma coisa mesmo, né?!._


----------



## Makumbera

Márcio, sério, eu nunca ouvi, mas valeu aí.


----------



## olivinha

Já ouvi "você é uma coisa do outro mundo", ou seja, neste mundo não tenho palavras para descreve-lo/a. E pode ser utilizado num tom negativo ou, como o Márcio falou, de maneira carinhosa.
O


----------



## Vanda

O Márcio já explicou muito bem o uso de coisa do exemplo muito 1. Preferido por mães bravas, zangando com filhos arteiros/rebeldes: Você é uma *coisa* mesmo! (Ponha entonação brava no coisa que fica perfeito!)
Também, já explicado, usado carinhosamente entre amigos e namorados. Nem tenho exemplos a acrescentar, os do Márcio estão ótimos!

Ah! a tempo. Já ouvi milhares de mães que perderam de vez a paciência dizer aos filhos: Coisa ruim, sô! (ponha ênfase no ruim)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amarello said:


> 1)    Voce é uma *coisa* mesmo, né?
> 
> 2)    Que droga que é essa aquí. Esse aquí é o trabalho mais mal feito que eu já vi na minha vida. Você trata de arrumar essa…., essa *coisa.*



Interessante .... acho que "coisa" em português, tem uma palavra correlata em espanhol que viria a ser .... tan, tan, tan: "cosa".
Segundo pesquisa no dicionário da língua espanhola do próprio WR, as definições são muito similares às do português. Inclusive, ACHO, que em espanhol se poderia usar as mesmas expressões (não tenho certeza absoluta). Os nativos talvez possam me corrigir. Ficariam assim:
1) Tu, realmente, eres una cosa !

2) Qué mierda es esa aqui ! Ese es el trabajo más mal hecho que he visto en mi vida. Trata de arreglar esa…., esa cosa.
Será que viajei ?

RT


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Makumbera said:


> Mesmo eu sendo falante, no meu dialeto eu nunca vi o exemplo 1.



Que estranho a Makumbera nunca ter visto o exemplo dado !!! Eu já perdi a conta de quantas vezes que o escutei por aí ...., tipo: você num passa de uma coisa !! ou você é uma coisa mesmo, hein ! enfim, uma expressão normalíssima e, por isso, minha supresa que uma carioca nativa não a tenha visto (escutado) antes ....


----------



## jazyk

Acho que desta vez terei de associar-me à Makumbera, o que não é nada comum, e dizer que também nunca ouvi a expressão número 1, mas ainda bem que este fórum não é composto de só uma ou duas pessoas, e sempre há alguém que pode ajudar.


----------



## Brabol

Bom, se posso dar o meu pitaco, eu escuto essa expressão diariamente. Também estranho que vocês não a conheçam, é muito corriqueira.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Acá se usa mucho decir "Cosita linda", en diminutivo, cariñosamente.
Otro uso sería "Pero qué cosa (seria/brava/...)" como exclamación de desagrado o asombro.


----------



## jazyk

> Acá se usa mucho decir "Cosita linda", en diminutivo, cariñosamente.
> Otro uso sería "Pero qué cosa (seria/brava/...)" como exclamación de desagrado o asombro.


Ah! Isto sim me é familiar.


----------



## Amarello

Amigos, 
Muchísimas gracias por las explicaciones que me dan (¡voy a tomar nota de todas!) y, de acuerdo con las mismas, creo que la primera expresión podría quedar de la siguiente manera:
1) *Voce é uma coisa mesmo, né?¡Eres realmente una inútil! ¿no?* se podría reemplazar cosa por "inútil", en un sentido peyorativo. En el texto que tengo cae perfecto porque trata de un hombre que acosa a una colaboradora diciéndole cosas terribles sobre su trabajo, etc.
2) En el segundo caso, sí Ricardo, tienes razón. *"¡Qué mierda es ésta! Éste es el trabajo más mal hecho que he visto en mi vida. Trata de arreglar esa,... esa cosa."* Voy a tener que "maquillar" un poquito la traducción de la palabra "droga" aquí en español, para que no se ruboricen quienes la escuchen, jejejeje.
Un abrazo,
Amarello


----------



## Amarello

Já ouvi "você é uma coisa do outro mundo", ou seja, neste mundo não tenho palavras para descreve-lo/a. E pode ser utilizado num tom negativo ou, como o Márcio falou, de maneira carinhosa.
 

Oi Olivinha,
Isso me lembra a expressao: "Ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo", num sentido negativo.  P. ex.: Uma garota fala: ¡Mira que guapo su novio!, e outra lhe responde: "Ayyy ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo".
Abraco,
Amarello


----------



## ana lacerda

Por aqui usamos a palavra "coisa(o) " quase para tudo.Eu explico:

- Onde está a coisa?
- Qual coisa? Aquilo...que eu tinha na mão? Está em cima do coiso...agora não me lembro do nome...

- Que coisa foi aquela que aconteceu à pouco?
- O coiso anda a coisar mal...
- Anda a quê? 
- Anda a trabalhar mal!
Bem, isto é uma conversa descontraída entre 2 amigos.
Resumindo e concluindo:
O Coiso dá para tudo. Quase tudo. É usual substituir a palavra Coiso(a), quando não nos lembramos do nome daquilo que queremos dizer.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Amarello said:


> Já ouvi "você é uma coisa do outro mundo", ou seja, neste mundo não tenho palavras para descreve-lo/a. E pode ser utilizado num tom negativo ou, como o Márcio falou, de maneira carinhosa.
> 
> 
> Oi Olivinha,
> Isso me lembra a expressao: "Ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo", num sentido negativo. P. ex.: Uma garota fala: ¡Mira que guapo su novio!, e outra lhe responde: "Ayyy ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo".
> Abraco,
> Amarello


 
 Sabe que eu penso que "Você é uma coisa!" pode ser uma forma reduzida de "Você é uma coisa de outro mundo!" 

E, Ana Lacerda, aqui no Brasil usamos _coisa _para praticamente qualquer, ahm, digamos, coisa!   Também é muito comum usarmos "negócio" com esse mesmo sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Coisa, coiso, negócio, trem, troço.... você decide! Temos todos!


----------



## ana lacerda

Esta coisa do Forum é fixe!


----------



## Amarello

Marcio Afonso said:


> Sabe que eu penso que "Você é uma coisa!" pode ser uma forma reduzida de "Você é uma coisa de outro mundo!"
> 
> E, Ana Lacerda, aqui no Brasil usamos _coisa _para praticamente qualquer, ahm, digamos, coisa!  Também é muito comum usarmos "negócio" com esse mesmo sentido.


 
Que coisa interessante!! Obrigada!!
Amarello


----------



## Amarello

ana lacerda said:


> Esta coisa do Forum é fixe!


 

Uii, e o que é "é fixe" aquí?  Hahaha.
Abracos,
Amarello


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amarello said:


> Já ouvi "você é uma coisa do outro mundo", ou seja, neste mundo não tenho palavras para descreve-lo/a. E pode ser utilizado num tom negativo ou, como o Márcio falou, de maneira carinhosa.
> 
> 
> Oi Olivinha,
> Isso me lembra a expressao: "Ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo", num sentido negativo.  P. ex.: Uma garota fala: ¡Mira que guapo su novio!, e outra lhe responde: "Ayyy ni que fuera una cosa del otro mundo".
> Abraco,
> Amarello


O sea: "coisa" y cosa son practicamente lo mismo .... cierto ?


----------



## olivinha

Gente, lembra da Beth Carvalho?
_Ô coisinha tão bonitinha do pai._
_Eu disse, coisinha_.    
 
Bem, melhor sair com um trechinho da _Lindeza_ de Caetano.
"...Coisa Linda
Desejar-te desde sempre
Ter-te agora e o dia é sempre
Uma alegria pra sempre"
 
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Gente, lembra da Beth Carvalho?
> _Ô coisinha tão bonitinha do pai._
> _Eu disse, coisinha_.
> 
> Bem, melhor sair com um trechinho da _Lindeza_ de Caetano.
> "...Coisa Linda
> Desejar-te desde sempre
> Ter-te agora e o dia é sempre
> Uma alegria pra sempre"
> 
> O



E, temos o nosso clássico:
Olha que coisa mais linda, mais cheia de graça
é ela menina, que vem e que passa,
num doce balanço a caminho do mar .....

"Êta trem bão !! "


----------



## Makumbera

Amarello said:


> Uii, e o que é "é fixe" aquí?  Hahaha.
> Abracos,
> Amarello



Fixe é algo "giro" em espanhol.

No Brasil temos muitíssimas palavras com esse significado:

Legal, Maneiro, bacana, massa, trilegal são muitas delas, mas há bem mais...


----------



## ana lacerda

Amarello said:


> Uii, e o que é "é fixe" aquí? Hahaha.
> Abracos,
> Amarello


 
Atenção!
Não confundir com: fish (peixe) em inglês.


----------



## Amarello

Makumbera said:


> Fixe é algo "giro" em espanhol.
> 
> No Brasil temos muitíssimas palavras com esse significado:
> 
> Legal, Maneiro, bacana, massa, trilegal são muitas delas, mas há bem mais...


 
Muito obrigada Makumbera!!  Acho que bacana é "bacán" no espanhol.  Nós falamos "legal" também mais é uma gíria um pouco velha.
Nós temos: bacán, mostro, legal, chévere et al., hehehe
Abracos,
Amarello


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> E, temos o nosso clássico:
> Olha que coisa mais linda, mais cheia de graça
> é ela menina, que vem e que passa,
> num doce balanço a caminho do mar .....
> 
> "Êta trem bão !! "


 
É bonito mesmo!!  
Amarello


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O sea: "coisa" y cosa son practicamente lo mismo .... cierto ?


 
Algumas vezes, nao é?
Amarello


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amarello said:


> Algumas vezes, nao é?
> Amarello


Ok... não vou discutir com um nativo, mas poderia me informar em que casos "cosa" é diferente de "coisa" ?  

Gracias


----------



## Lusitania

Pois aqui coisa é uma bengala linguistica.

- Dá-me a coisa. 
- Que coisa? 
- Aquela coisa ali. 
- Esta coisa? Mas que coisa! Não sabes explicar coisa nenhuma!
- Não me digas coisas dessas!
 
fixe é legal pa dédeu  também dizemos bacano que acho que copiámos daí se o Outsider não disser o contrário.


----------



## jazyk

Aqui bacana é invariável em gênero: filme bacana, novela bacana.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> também dizemos bacano que acho que copiámos daí se o Outsider não disser o contrário.


"Bacano" quer dizer "cara legal". Pode ser que a palavra tenha vindo do Brasil, mas o sentido foi alterado aqui.
"Bacana" no Brasil é o mesmo que "fixe" ou "porreiro" para nós.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

"Eu sou a filha da Chiquita Bacana." Caetano dixit.


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

ana lacerda said:


> Por aqui usamos a palavra "coisa(o) " quase para tudo.Eu explico:
> 
> - Onde está a coisa?
> - Qual coisa? Aquilo...que eu tinha na mão? Está em cima do coiso...agora não me lembro do nome...
> 
> - Que coisa foi aquela que aconteceu à pouco?
> - O coiso anda a coisar mal...
> - Anda a quê?
> - Anda a trabalhar mal!
> Bem, isto é uma conversa descontraída entre 2 amigos.
> Resumindo e concluindo:
> O Coiso dá para tudo. Quase tudo. É usual substituir a palavra Coiso(a), quando não nos lembramos do nome daquilo que queremos dizer.


 

Anita e tudos os demais: Concordo muito bem com voce.... Yo hablo español y en el norte de Mexico tambien usamos cosa para todo Vg. "mira esa cosa!!!!", "pero que cosa!!!!" para expresar sorpresa o asombro de algo."Ya dejate de cosas" para cambiar de tema. "Cosa hermosa" para hacer cariño. Ahhh que cosas! para hacer conversacion. "Asi estan las cosas" para explicar una situacion. "Pero la cosa es que...." para objetar. Y creo que "Voce uma cosa mesmo ne?" seria equivalente a "Eres cosa seria no?"   saudacoes pra tudos osd+


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gil Rodriguez said:


> Anita e tudos os demais: Concordo muito bem com voce.... Yo hablo español y en el norte de Mexico tambien usamos cosa para todo Vg. "mira esa cosa!!!!", "pero que cosa!!!!" para expresar sorpresa o asombro de algo."Ya dejate de cosas" para cambiar de tema. "Cosa hermosa" para hacer cariño. Ahhh que cosas! para hacer conversacion. "Asi estan las cosas" para explicar una situacion. "Pero la cosa es que...." para objetar. Y creo que "Voce uma cosa mesmo ne?" seria equivalente a "Eres cosa seria no?"   saudacoes pra tudos osd+


Por isso, insisto em que "cosa" e' o mesmo que "coisa".


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Por isso, insisto em que "cosa" e' o mesmo que "coisa".


 
Muito obrigada!
Amarello


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> "Bacano" quer dizer "cara legal". Pode ser que a palavra tenha vindo do Brasil, mas o sentido foi alterado aqui.
> "Bacana" no Brasil é o mesmo que "fixe" ou "porreiro" para nós.


 

Mas quando dizemos "aquele tipo é bacano" é que ele é fixe/legal ou quando dizemos "aquele bacano" pode ser mais: aquele tipo ou sujeito e não necessariamente fixe/legal. Não sei se alterámos assim tanto, alterámos?

Recentemente foi lançado o primeiro filme de terror português "Coisa ruim".


----------



## César Lasso

Eu e a minha amiga nos dizemos carinhosamente "Eres una cosa..." (acabado com reticências). Mas já não sei quem o disse pela primeira vez, e ela fala muito bem espanhol mas não é nem hispanoparlante nem lusófona.

Cumprimentos.


----------

